# Daily Manna for Tuesday, March 14, 2006



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Why do you say, O Jacob, and complain, O Israel, 'My way is hidden from the LORD; my cause is disregarded by my God'? Do you not know? Have you not heard? The LORD is the everlasting God, the Creator of the ends of the earth. He will not grow tired or weary, and his understanding no one can fathom. He gives strength to the weary and increases the power of the weak. Even youths grow tired and weary, and young men stumble and fall; but those who hope in the LORD will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like eagles; they will run and not grow weary, they will walk and not be faint. Isaiah 40:27-31 NIV


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

That is one of my favorite passages of scripture. (I seem to have many favorites! LOL)


----------

